# Kitchener Waterloo - Ontario, Ca



## stegma (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey! 

Its so impossible to find a Dungeon and Dragon group in this area so im plastering the internet!!!!! 

Im looking to join in D&D 3.5 group in: Kitchener / Waterloo / Guelph / Cambridge

*** Mid 20's here ive played for 2 years now and have good exprience now.  Easily join in with a group and can catch up quick im sure.  I have a few charactes created already.

*** Fun, easy going but stick to the rules or the rules the DM creates. To me the DM is always the top decision maker so im not one to argue. 


CONTACT: travelers_spirit @ hotmail .com
Add me to your MSN or email me and im sure to reply. 

Cheers!


----------

